# großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern



## damdam05 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,:m

war am Wochenende mit Wurm
ohne Erfolg, was mich heut noch verfolgt

Die Forelle soll gefangen,
nur an welche Hakengröße wär Sie gegangen?

Den Regenwurm zweimal am Anfang am Haken aufgesteckt
das hat die Forelle nicht zum Leben erweckt



Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen,
wie ich den Wurm aufziehe ohne zu verzagen?

|wavey:

​


----------



## crazyFish (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*

Warst du an einem Forellenteich? Für was für eine Methode willst du den Wurm den anködern?
Beim Schleppe bietet sich lang aufziehen an, dabei sollte der Wurm hinterher wie ein L bis auf den Hakenbogen aussehen und ein Teil drüber hinausschauen, Idee dabei er soll rotieren wenn er gedreht wird.
Für dir Posenangelei gibt es viele Empfehlungen wie man nen Wurm aufziehen kann, ich finde aber dass es da recht egal ist, zwei, dreimal durch damit er sicher sitzt und die Enden sollen "wackeln" können.
Beim Grundangeln genauso, nur sollte hier der Köder nicht ungedient auf Grund liegen sondern ein wenig auftreiben, das kannst du mit kleinen Styroporkugeln am Haken oder Vorfach machen. Dann noch ein Bleischrot aufs Vorfach klemmen und du kannst durch verschieben eistellen wie hoch ers auftreibt. Für die fängige Höhe heißt es dann suchen...
Am Ufer immer testen ob der Wurm auch wirklich dreht, bzw. für die Grundmontage aufsteigt und das Blei schwer genuug ist damit es Grundkontakt behält.


----------



## damdam05 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*


ja. Forellenteich
danke für die guten Tipps​


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*

Also am besten mit der Ködernadel den wurm der länge nach aufziehen dann die Schalufe deines Vorfaches in die Öse der Ködernadel einhängen den wurm durch ziehen fertig.


----------



## Angler-Flo (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*

Ich fische fast immer mit Picolos - Rotwürmern. Sollte ich doch mal mit Tauwürmern oder großen Würmern fische, schneide ich sie prinzipiell einmal oder sogar zwei mal durch, dann werden die Teile etwas aktiver und sind nicht so groß ... Natürlich darf man die auseinandergeschnitten Würmer nicht in die Wurmdose sondern in eine extra da die anderen sonst dabei drauf gehn.

Am aktivsten sind meiner Meinung nach die Rotwürmer ... fange ich am besten drauf.

Ich ziehe die Würmer nicht auf, ich spieße sie mehrmals auf, sodass sie sich nichtmehr lösen können aber trotzdem zappeln können ... das merkt man schon wenn er richtig drauf ist aufm Haken, das kann man nicht so sagen wie man es macht ... einfach etwa so ein bisschen "verknoten" dann geht des ganz gut.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*

Wenn Du den Wurm nicht aufziehst sondern nur durchstichst würde ich nach dem Wurm noch eine Made dranmachen.
Da verhindert das der Wurm vom Harken springt.
So mache ich das immer,nicht nur auf Forelle.


----------



## magic feeder (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: großen (Regen) Wurm richtig anködern*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Wurm nicht aufziehst sondern nur durchstichst würde ich nach dem Wurm noch eine Made dranmachen.
> Da verhindert das der Wurm vom Harken springt.
> So mache ich das immer,nicht nur auf Forelle.


 

jo...ich mache auch immer noch 1-2 maden zum schluss drauf......sieht echt zum anbeissen aus :k


----------

